# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > سوال: شبکه های حسگر بی سیم (WSN)

## genral

مطالبی راجب شبیه سازی wsn در ns  رو می خواستم

اگه کسی راهنمایم بکنه ممنون میشم

از کلیه کاربران محترم و مدیران سایت برنامه نویس سپاسگذارم

با تشکر genral

----------


## genral

آقا کسی نمی خواد جواب بده

با تشکر

----------


## manvaputra

دوست عزیز در چه حدی اطلاعان نیاز دارید؟ منظورم اینه که سطح آشنایی شما با نرم افزار ns چقدره ؟از طرفی حیطه کاری شما روی کدم بخش از wsn  هست: routing ، QOS ، security......

----------


## javad0062

در مورد شبیه ساز NS2 کتابی به نام شبیه سازهای شبکه نوشته آقای محسن صابری و دوتن از دوستان دیگر در بازار موجود است( انتشارات ناقوس)

----------


## javad0062

دوست خوبم جناب آقای manvaputra اگه راجع به  QOS و ad hoc  مطلب مفیدی برای شبیه سازی در NS2 داری یه حالی به همه بده!
ممنون

----------


## genral

> دوست عزیز در چه حدی اطلاعان نیاز دارید؟ منظورم اینه که سطح آشنایی شما با نرم افزار ns چقدره ؟از طرفی حیطه کاری شما روی کدم بخش از wsn  هست: routing ، QOS ، security......


اول متشکر از شما که جوابم رو داید
بعدش هم من تازه این کار رو شروع کردم و پروژه کارشناسی من هم راجب شبیه سازی wsn در Ns هستش اگه می تونین لطفا من رو راهنمایی کنین



با تشکر از شما و بقیه دوستان محترم

----------


## ghoroghchian

دوست خوب من سلام
من دانشجوی کارشناسی نرم افزار هستم.
توی درس مهندسی اینترنت استاد برای هر کدوممون یه Paper واسه تحقیق معین کرد.
که موضوع من در باره شبیه ساز های "شبکه حسگر بیسم" شد.
من تونستم شبیه ساز TOSSIM رو دانلور کنم اینم لینکش
http://www.di.unipi.it/~ste/MaD-WiSe...dwise_v1.1.zip
بعد موقع اجرا یه پیغام میداد که فایلCygwin1.Dll رو پیدا نمیکنم
(البته فک کنمCygwinیک برنامه هست که میتونین برنامه های تحت لینوکس رو توی ویندوز اجرا کنین )
که این فایل رو هم از سایت زیر دانلود کردم
http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/cy...zip?0VFjSFVMiU
حالا توی خط فرمان (cmd) وقتی اون فایل رو اجرا میکنم البته با پارامتر های زیر کار خاصی انجام نمیده. توی شکل معلومه
madwise.tossim.exe -gui 2




حالا میخواستم ببینم اگه دوستان کسی با این شبیه ساز کار کرده منو راهنمایی کنه.یا اگه سایت آموزشی بلده بزاره.
البته اگه تا اینجا درست پیش رفتم :بامزه: 
ممنون

----------


## manvaputra

> دوست خوبم جناب آقای manvaputra اگه راجع به  QOS و ad hoc  مطلب مفیدی برای شبیه سازی در NS2 داری یه حالی به همه بده!
> ممنون


دوست عزیز من خودم حیطه کاریم QOS نیست ولی هر چی به دستم رسید چشم حتما برا دوستان می ذارم

----------


## manvaputra

> ول متشکر از شما که جوابم رو داید
> بعدش هم من تازه این کار رو شروع کردم و پروژه کارشناسی من هم راجب شبیه سازی wsn در Ns هستش اگه می تونین لطفا من رو راهنمایی کنین


دوست عزیز شما یه ایمیل به من بده تا برایت یه سری کتاب فوق العاده در زمینه WSN و AD HOC برات بفرستم تا یه دید کلی نسبت به قضیه پیدا کنید.

----------


## ghoroghchian

آقا یکی هم به داد ما برسه :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## manvaputra

> آقا یکی هم به داد ما برسه


آقا یه سوال چرا خود cygwin رو نصب نمي كني؟

----------


## ghoroghchian

مطمئن هستین اگه Cygwin رو نصب کنم مشکلم حل میشه؟
برنامه Tossim ی که من دارم که تحت ویندوز هست!

----------


## genral

آقا کسی نیست شبیه سازی رو آموزش بده یا لینک مفید بده!!!!!
ممنون میشم

بازم تشکر از کاربران و اساتید محترم سایت

----------


## genral

> دوست عزیز شما یه ایمیل به من بده تا برایت یه سری کتاب فوق العاده در زمینه WSN و AD HOC برات بفرستم تا یه دید کلی نسبت به قضیه پیدا کنید.


 
عزیز اینم ایمیل من :

واقعا ازت ممنونم

mrnmg2007@gmail.com

----------


## genral

کسی نیست کمکی بکنه ؟


تاپیک رو پس تخته کنین !

----------


## javad0062

> کسی نیست کمکی بکنه ؟
> 
> 
> تاپیک رو پس تخته کنین !


خوب حالا چرا ناراحت میشی؟
http://javadshoaei.persiangig.com/man/ns2-report.pdf

----------


## ghoroghchian

بابا دوستان یکی هم به سوال ما جواب بده :گریه:  !انگار نه انگار که ما هم یه سوالی پرسیدیم ها :خیلی عصبانی: 
من حتی Cygwin رو هم نصب کردم.
حداقل بگین تا اینجا درست پیش رفتم یا نه؟
یا به قول general تاپیکو تخته کنید. :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## azarman

من يه ارائه دارم كه موضوعش شبكه هاي بيسيم حسگره مي خوام يه مطلب جامع و كلي در اين رابطه داشته باشم درحد تاريخچه- معرفي- مكان يابي.......ممنون ميشم اگه كمكم كنين

----------


## hamishegi

سلام. چطوريد؟
1-آقايون شما حالتون خوش بود روز اول عيد هي تاپيك گذاشتيييييييييين تا سيزده تدر خسته شدين ولش كردين. :گیج: 
2-من كه دقيقا نفهميدم سوالتون چيه. .cygwin,tossim,wsn,ns؟!!خيلي كلي سوال كردين
3-اگه هنوز مايل به دريافت اطلاعات هستين، بگين تا اگه تونستم كمكتون كنم. يه چيزايي از اينايي گفتين بارم هست. البته با اين سوالايي كه كردين نميشه كاري كرد، باس خورده دقيقتر سول كنيد. :خیلی عصبانی: 
4-اگر دنبال شبيه سازي هستيد، ,avrora,visualsense,tossim,ns-2,omnet  رو ميتونين انتخاب كنيد. اگر tossim  رو انتخاب كنين، ميتونيد كدش رو مستقيماروي سخت افزار واقعي هم تست كنيد. من اين كار رو كردم.
5- اگه دنبال توليد يك سيستم واقعي در حد شبيه سازي  باشيد هم tossim ايده آل است.
6-حالا ميمونه بحث سيستم عامل كه ويندوز باشه يا لينوكس. در ويندوز (تا حايي كه من ميدونم) ns و omnet برنامه setup دارند و مشكلي نيست.
در مورد tossim اگه بخواهيد در ويندوز كار كنيد بايد اول cygwin رو نصب كنيد.سپس روي  cygwin سيستم عامل  tinyos رو به همراه يك عالمه ابزار جور واجور ديگه نصب كنيد تا بتوانيد به زبان nesc برنامه نويسي كنيد  :قهقهه: (درسته.اولش سخته ولي بعدش شيرين ميشه)
در باره محيط برنامه نويسي،  و سيستم عامل هاي ديگه هم اگر اطلاعاتي خواستين بپرسين اگه تونستم در خدمتم.

----------


## genral

> سلام. چطوريد؟
> 1-آقايون شما حالتون خوش بود روز اول عيد هي تاپيك گذاشتيييييييييين تا سيزده تدر خسته شدين ولش كردين.
> 2-من كه دقيقا نفهميدم سوالتون چيه. .cygwin,tossim,wsn,ns؟!!خيلي كلي سوال كردين
> 3-اگه هنوز مايل به دريافت اطلاعات هستين، بگين تا اگه تونستم كمكتون كنم. يه چيزايي از اينايي گفتين بارم هست. البته با اين سوالايي كه كردين نميشه كاري كرد، باس خورده دقيقتر سول كنيد.
> 4-اگر دنبال شبيه سازي هستيد، ,avrora,visualsense,tossim,ns-2,omnet  رو ميتونين انتخاب كنيد. اگر tossim  رو انتخاب كنين، ميتونيد كدش رو مستقيماروي سخت افزار واقعي هم تست كنيد. من اين كار رو كردم.
> 5- اگه دنبال توليد يك سيستم واقعي در حد شبيه سازي  باشيد هم tossim ايده آل است.
> 6-حالا ميمونه بحث سيستم عامل كه ويندوز باشه يا لينوكس. در ويندوز (تا حايي كه من ميدونم) ns و omnet برنامه setup دارند و مشكلي نيست.
> در مورد tossim اگه بخواهيد در ويندوز كار كنيد بايد اول cygwin رو نصب كنيد.سپس روي  cygwin سيستم عامل  tinyos رو به همراه يك عالمه ابزار جور واجور ديگه نصب كنيد تا بتوانيد به زبان nesc برنامه نويسي كنيد (درسته.اولش سخته ولي بعدش شيرين ميشه)
> در باره محيط برنامه نويسي،  و سيستم عامل هاي ديگه هم اگر اطلاعاتي خواستين بپرسين اگه تونستم در خدمتم.



میشه یه ذره بیشتر توضیح بدی ......
ا""""در مورد tossim اگه بخواهيد در ويندوز كار كنيد بايد اول cygwin رو نصب كنيد.سپس روي  cygwin سيستم عامل  tinyos رو به همراه يك عالمه ابزار جور واجور ديگه نصب كنيد تا بتوانيد به زبان nesc برنامه نويسي كنيد  :قهقهه: (درسته.اولش سخته ولي بعدش شيرين ميشه):""""

نوشتی کلی ابزار جور واجور...... خوب دقیقا لطف کن بگو که کدوم برنامه ها رو باید نصب کنیم.


با تشکر

----------


## saber_b

ننننننننننننننننننننننننن  نننننننه

----------


## ghoroghchian

> سلام. چطوريد؟
> 1-آقايون شما حالتون خوش بود روز اول عيد هي تاپيك گذاشتيييييييييين تا سيزده تدر خسته شدين ولش كردين.
> 2-من كه دقيقا نفهميدم سوالتون چيه. .cygwin,tossim,wsn,ns؟!!خيلي كلي سوال كردين
> 3-اگه هنوز مايل به دريافت اطلاعات هستين، بگين تا اگه تونستم كمكتون كنم. يه چيزايي از اينايي گفتين بارم هست. البته با اين سوالايي كه كردين نميشه كاري كرد، باس خورده دقيقتر سول كنيد.
> 4-اگر دنبال شبيه سازي هستيد، ,avrora,visualsense,tossim,ns-2,omnet رو ميتونين انتخاب كنيد. اگر tossim رو انتخاب كنين، ميتونيد كدش رو مستقيماروي سخت افزار واقعي هم تست كنيد. من اين كار رو كردم.
> 5- اگه دنبال توليد يك سيستم واقعي در حد شبيه سازي باشيد هم tossim ايده آل است.
> 6-حالا ميمونه بحث سيستم عامل كه ويندوز باشه يا لينوكس. در ويندوز (تا حايي كه من ميدونم) ns و omnet برنامه setup دارند و مشكلي نيست.
> در مورد tossim اگه بخواهيد در ويندوز كار كنيد بايد اول cygwin رو نصب كنيد.سپس روي cygwin سيستم عامل tinyos رو به همراه يك عالمه ابزار جور واجور ديگه نصب كنيد تا بتوانيد به زبان nesc برنامه نويسي كنيد (درسته.اولش سخته ولي بعدش شيرين ميشه)
> در باره محيط برنامه نويسي، و سيستم عامل هاي ديگه هم اگر اطلاعاتي خواستين بپرسين اگه تونستم در خدمتم.


 
دوست خوب من سلام
باز هم دست شما درد نکنه که حداقل یه جوابی به ما دادی؟
با این اوضاع و احوالی که در باره tossim تحت Win گفتی ما یکی که بی خیالش شدیم.
اما من درباره یه شبیه ساز دیگه به اسم Glomosim شنیدم.ولی هر چی دنبالش گشتم تا دانلود کنم نتونستم پیدا کنم تا بالاخره که یه نسخه آکادمیک شو پیدا کردم(glomosim 2.03 یا Qulnet یا یه همچین چیزی) اون هم دردی از ما دوا نکرد.
حالا میخواستم ببینم
*1-* اگه راجع این برنامه چیزی ،منبعی داری معرفی کنی.البته واجب تر لینک دانلودش هست.
و
*2-*اگه لینک دانلود ns و omnet که تحت Win هم باشه رو داری لطفا اون رو هم بزار


ممنون

----------


## Dark_Knight

البته دوستان توجه داشته باشن که نصب Cygwin ، TinyOS و ابزارهای جانبی اون زیاد مشکل نیست و شما اگر یکبار دستورات موجود در http://docs.tinyos.net/index.php/Ins...g_TinyOS_2.0.2 رو موبمو اجرا کنید موفق به نصب خواهید شد. لینک دانلود تمام بسته های مورد نیاز هم در همونجا هست. در این باره اگر مشکلی داشتید مطرح کنید شاید از دست من کمکی بربیاد.
اون چیزی که مشکله ابتدا اینه که اولا بدونید میخواهید چکار کنید ( ایدتون چیه؟ ) برای پیدا کردن ایده باید کارهای مشابه در زمینه تحقیقتون رو بارها بخونید و مراجع اونها رو دنبال کنید. بعد برید NesC رو یاد بگیرید و بعد برنامه خودتون رو به اون زبان پیاده سازی کنید و بعد اون رو با ToSSIM یا Avrora شبیه سازی کنید و ..

برای رفع اشکال هم بهترین محل mailing list های TinyOS هست. اونایی هم که میخوان با NS2 کار کنن برای رفع اشکال عضو Mailing list های اون بشن. اینجا فروم عام برنامه نویسیه و مباحث تخصصی مثل این رو نباید اینجا دنبالش گشت. در نتیجه انتظار نداشته باشید که اینجا سریع و راحت جواب بگیرید.

ns و omnet هم تحت Cygwin میتونن اجرا بشن. یعنی اول باید Cygwin رو نصب کنید و بعد سورس مثلا ns رو بگیرید و کامپایل کنید تا نصب شه. توی همون لینکی که برای TinyOS دادم لینک دانلود Cygwin به همراه روش نصب اون در ویندوز وجود داره.

----------


## borna_booroojak

salam dooste aziz,mikhastam bebinam dar morede shabih saz ( jist ) chizi midooni ya na.man proje karshenasi arshad khodam ra rooye middleware dar wsn entekhab kardam,mikhastam age etelaati dari komakam koni.dar zemn in ra begam ke man maghalat va etelaate zeiadi dar morede wsn daram ke mitoonim baham share konim.
lotfan age emkan dare ba email man dar tamas bashid,
hh.naji@gmail.com
ba tashakor





> سلام. چطوريد؟
> 1-آقايون شما حالتون خوش بود روز اول عيد هي تاپيك گذاشتيييييييييين تا سيزده تدر خسته شدين ولش كردين.
> 2-من كه دقيقا نفهميدم سوالتون چيه. .cygwin,tossim,wsn,ns؟!!خيلي كلي سوال كردين
> 3-اگه هنوز مايل به دريافت اطلاعات هستين، بگين تا اگه تونستم كمكتون كنم. يه چيزايي از اينايي گفتين بارم هست. البته با اين سوالايي كه كردين نميشه كاري كرد، باس خورده دقيقتر سول كنيد.
> 4-اگر دنبال شبيه سازي هستيد، ,avrora,visualsense,tossim,ns-2,omnet  رو ميتونين انتخاب كنيد. اگر tossim  رو انتخاب كنين، ميتونيد كدش رو مستقيماروي سخت افزار واقعي هم تست كنيد. من اين كار رو كردم.
> 5- اگه دنبال توليد يك سيستم واقعي در حد شبيه سازي  باشيد هم tossim ايده آل است.
> 6-حالا ميمونه بحث سيستم عامل كه ويندوز باشه يا لينوكس. در ويندوز (تا حايي كه من ميدونم) ns و omnet برنامه setup دارند و مشكلي نيست.
> در مورد tossim اگه بخواهيد در ويندوز كار كنيد بايد اول cygwin رو نصب كنيد.سپس روي  cygwin سيستم عامل  tinyos رو به همراه يك عالمه ابزار جور واجور ديگه نصب كنيد تا بتوانيد به زبان nesc برنامه نويسي كنيد (درسته.اولش سخته ولي بعدش شيرين ميشه)
> در باره محيط برنامه نويسي،  و سيستم عامل هاي ديگه هم اگر اطلاعاتي خواستين بپرسين اگه تونستم در خدمتم.

----------


## hamishegi

من شرمنده همه اونهایی هستم سوال پرسیدن و جواب ندادم. یه سفر طولانی رفته بودم و بعد از اون دیگه سری به سایت نزدم.
راستش در مورد glomosim و  jist هم تجربه ای ندارم. شرمنده.
در خصوص tinyos اگه کمکی از دستم بر بیاد در خدمتم.

----------


## Neda2008

نوشته شده توسط *manvaputra*  
_دوست عزیز شما یه ایمیل به من بده تا برایت یه سری کتاب فوق العاده در زمینه WSN و AD HOC برات بفرستم تا یه دید کلی نسبت به قضیه پیدا کنید.

سلام 
ممکنه این فایل هایی رو که گفتید برا منم ارسال کنید لاتین یا فارسی فرقی نمی کنه. ممنون میشم از لطفتون. ایمیلم neda_1985_123@yahoo.com  هستش.
بازم ممنون
_

----------


## manvaputra

دوست عزيز من الان ايرانم و اينجا به اينترنت سرعت بالا دسترسي ندارم ولي سعي مي كنم بفرستم اگه نشد به محض برگشتم حتما اين كارو مي كنم چون اين كتاب ارزش خوندن رو داره واقعا

----------


## ghasedak2716

چرا کتابها و اطلاعات رو با ایمیل میفرستین خوب آپلود کنین همه استفاده کنن

----------


## manvaputra

خوب اين سايت از قوانين كپي رايت حمايت ميكنه براي همين به ايميل اشخاص مي فرستم.

----------


## maryam_

سلام 
من  cygwin و ابزار های TinyOS  رو نصب کردم . ولی نمی دونم باید تو چه محیطی برنامه نویسی کنم؟  
و این که برنامه ای که نوشته شده ،اگه سخت افزاری نداشته باشیم چطور باید شبیه سازی شه؟
و مراحل شبیه سازی تو Tossim چطوری هست؟ 
ممنون میشم اگه جوابمو بدید. مرسی

----------


## genral

یه تعداد مقاله در زمینه شبیه سازی شبکه های حسگر که گروه ما کار کرده

امیدورام مفید واقع شده باشه

اگه سوالی هم بود در خدمتم

دانلود 1
دانلود 2
دانلود 3
دانلود 4

تهيه كنندگان:
ناصر محمدزاده - حسين خليلي صفا - اميد مرادزاده

----------


## maryam_

سلام
 ممنون از genral
من مقالات شما رو خوندم . 
من می خواستم شبیه ساز TOSSim و سیستم عامل   TinyOS رو یاد بگیرم که فهمیدم این شبیه ساز فعلا فقط برای یک نوع پلتفرم قابل اجراست . 
شما می دونید که NS این محدودیت رو داره یا نه ؟
و این که چطوری برنامه هایی که با NesC نوشته شدن با این شبیه ساز ، شبیه سازی شه ؟ (میخوام بدونم کار راحتیه یا نه و این که شما منبعی برای یاد گرفتن اون دارین؟)
باز هم ممنون

----------


## genral

> سلام
>  ممنون از genral
> من مقالات شما رو خوندم . 
> من می خواستم شبیه ساز TOSSim و سیستم عامل   TinyOS رو یاد بگیرم که فهمیدم این شبیه ساز فعلا فقط برای یک نوع پلتفرم قابل اجراست . 
> شما می دونید که NS این محدودیت رو داره یا نه ؟
> و این که چطوری برنامه هایی که با NesC نوشته شدن با این شبیه ساز ، شبیه سازی شه ؟ (میخوام بدونم کار راحتیه یا نه و این که شما منبعی برای یاد گرفتن اون دارین؟)
> باز هم ممنون


ns رو می تونین هم روی ویندوز با برنامه Cygwin اجرا کنین هم روی لینوکس

----------


## elagoli

با سلام 
نميدونم درخواستم را جاي درستي مطرح كردم يا نه ولي جايي براي درخواست نديدم فقط قسمت فروش بود 
شبيه سازي يك پروتکل مسيريابي ( Routing ) در شبکه هاي حسگر بي سيم ( WSN ) با شبيه ساز OMNET++ ( غير قابل تعويض با مطلب يا .... ) -  پروتکل بايد توسعه يافته پروتکل  LEACH  و  Distributed باشد. مثل B-LEACH  يا V-LEACH و يا هر پروتكل ديگري از اين خانواده در محيط Windows بايد كار شود 
موارد مورد نياز :
توضيحات در مورد انجام مراحل کار به صورت فارسي به صورت آموزش 
فايل لاتين انجام پروژه با توضيحات کامل 
کدهاي کامل - درمحيط OMNET ++ و VC++‎ و کليه فايلهاي ديگر که بايد ساخته شود 
نتايج انجام شبيه سازي به صورت کامل 
توضيح كامل در رابطه با نتايج شبيه سازي 
زمان : فقط 3 روز وقت دارم - چون وقت ندارم درخواست دادم اگر نه ميدونم هر كسي بايد خودش كاراشو انجام بده ولي سر كار درگير يه پروژه هستم

----------


## samaneh1672

با سلام 

روی صحبتم با کاربر محترم GENERAL  است 
میدونم باید پیام خصوصی می دادم اما چون کمتر از خدی که بایذ پست داشتم جلوم گرفته شد.
بنده خیلی تصادفی متوجه شدم که جنابعالی در زمینه wsn کار کرده اید آیا میتونم چند تا سوال در این زمینه از تون بپرسم. 
شما در کدوم لایه کار میکنید؟
شبیه ساز مناسب تر ns است یا opnet++?
آیا می تونم چند تا سوال تخصصی تز از حضورتون بپرسم ما در لایه transport هستیم و دانشجوی ارشد .
سپاسگزارم.

----------


## genral

ما فقط wsn رو شبیه سازی کردیم همین!!!!!!!!!!

و در جواب سوالتون باید بگم omnet چون محیط کاری و همچنین user frindly هستش بهتر هست
ns دستوراتش خیلی پیچیده و همچنین به زبان ماشین نزدیک تر هستش........



موفق باشید.....

----------


## 8611670474

سلام.من در مورد شبکه های سنسوری بی سیم یه سری مقاله میخواستم.
من اصلا در این مورد اطلاعات ندارم.
موضوع پروژه اینه : مسیر یابی در wsn  با استفاده از الگوریتم greedy  (حریصانه)

لطفا کمک کنید.

----------


## atefehmahdavi

سلام انجام داده؟omnet می خواستم بدونم کسی شبیه سازی با

----------


## zabasi

> دوست عزیز شما یه ایمیل به من بده تا برایت یه سری کتاب فوق العاده در زمینه WSN و AD HOC برات بفرستم تا یه دید کلی نسبت به قضیه پیدا کنید.


با سلام 
اگر میشه برای من هم فایلها رو بفرستید
ممنون
ایمیل من:
zabasi@gmail.com

----------


## aref11

سلام و خسته نباشید به شما ها 
منم روی موضوع روتینگ در WSN کار می کنم خیلی موضوع جالب و به روزی هستش تا حالا هم 3 تا مقاله دادم 
شبیه سازی که من با هاش کار کردم Matlab هستش 
آدرس وبلاگم http://wsnresearch.blogfa.com/ 
مقاله جدید خواستید یا با مشکل در مقالتون مواجه شدید خوشحال میشم بتونم کمک کنم

----------


## manhatan

سلام.من ns2 رو روی اوبونتو نصب کردم.باید الگوریتم leach رو ران کنم.ولی یاد ندارم. :اشتباه: 
منو راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## shahab_sang

با سلام و خسته نباشید
من یک پروژه برای شبیه سازی یک محیط بوسیله wsn را برداشته ام
از دوستان خواهشمندم من را راهنمایی کنید
من هیچ چیزی در مورد انواع سنسور نمیدانم
با تشکر

----------


## borna_booroojak

با سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
اگر کسی تجربه کار با شبیه ساز Visualsense برای شبکه های سنسور را داره لطفا به من یه ایمیل بزنه . من برای کار پایان نامه خودم از این شبیه ساز  استفاده می کنم اما یه سری مشکل دارم.

ممنون میشم اگه کسی جواب بده
hh.naji@gmail.com

----------


## raznahan

سلام خدمت دوستان،
من با زبان nesC و شبیه ساز TOSSIM در لینوکس ،برای شبکه های حسگر بی سیم کار کرده ام، اگر سوالی باشه که بتونم جواب بدم خوشحال میشم .

----------


## aref11

سلام 
به همگی من تو وبلاگ  www.wsnresearch.blogfa.com اطلاعات خوبی در باره شبیه سازهای شبکه های سنسوری دیدم
شما هم یه سری بزنید 
در باره JSIM, MATLAB,Visual Sense و .... دیگه توضیح داده
موفق باشید

----------


## sardius

سلام
موضوع پایان نامه من امنیت در شبکه حسگر بیسیم  و مقایسه روش های مختلف آن هستش میشه لطف کنید این کتابا رو برام بفرستید؟

f.ghaedi26@gmail.com
ممنون

----------


## sardius

* manvaputra عزیز*
سلام
موضوع پایان نامه من امنیت در شبکه حسگر بیسیم  و مقایسه روش های مختلف
آن هستش میشه لطف کنید این کتابا رو برای من هم بفرستید؟
f.ghaedi26@gmail.com
ممنون

----------


## alirzn

با سلام:
من دارم روی بحث coverage  در wsn کار میکنم. که چطور میتونیم بهترین coverage  رو داشته باشیم. واسه simulation به نظر شما بهترین simulator  چیه و چطور میتونم اطلاعاتی بگیرم؟

----------


## aram_2

دوست عزیز Omnet رو نصب کن بعد Castalia
برا سنسور خوبه

----------


## alirzn

> دوست عزیز Omnet رو نصب کن بعد Castalia
> برا سنسور خوبه


مرسی از پاسخت. آیا شما کار کردید با castalia؟ به نظر شما واسه field coverage کدام بهتره؟ TOSSIM یا  Castalia ؟

----------


## alirzn

اون دوستانی که مشکل دارن واسه linux و Cygwin در windows  بگن من برنامه واسه visual machine دارم واسه نصب مجازی linux که کارتونو خیلی راحت راه میندازه.

----------


## jakbarry

سلام دوستان عزیز
میخواستم اگه ممکنه منم راهنمایی کنید 
چون منم تازه میخوام با  شبیه ساز j-sim کار کنم تا 
شبکه های های شبیه سازی شدمو رو اینم امتحان کنم.
ممنون میشم من رو هم از تجربیات خودت بی بهره نکنید.

----------


## prisa_srr

سلام در پاسخ به دوستی که درمورد امنیت در شبکه های سنسوری مطلب می خواست.
من یه مدت پیش وبلاگ http://wsnresearch.blogfa.com/ 
رو پیدا کردم . مقالات خوبی داره . در مورد امنیت هم داشت . اگه دوست داشتی یه سر اونجا بزن

----------


## faramarz21

> سلام خدمت دوستان،
> من با زبان nesC و شبیه ساز TOSSIM در لینوکس ،برای شبکه های حسگر بی سیم کار کرده ام، اگر سوالی باشه که بتونم جواب بدم خوشحال میشم .


 *سلام دوست محترم. اگر ممکنه این دو مورد رو به من بصورت خصوصی آموزش بدین ممنون میشم.*
drkazemainy@gmail.com

----------


## mohamadreza55

> سلام خدمت دوستان،
> من با زبان nesC و شبیه ساز TOSSIM در لینوکس ،برای شبکه های حسگر بی سیم کار کرده ام، اگر سوالی باشه که بتونم جواب بدم خوشحال میشم .


 با سلام
می تونم ایمیل شما را داشته باشم ایمیل من ehsan_a31@yahoo.com

----------


## hottarubi

> نوشته شده توسط *manvaputra*  
> _دوست عزیز شما یه ایمیل به من بده تا برایت یه سری کتاب فوق العاده در زمینه WSN و AD HOC برات بفرستم تا یه دید کلی نسبت به قضیه پیدا کنید.
> 
> 
> _


سلام به دوستان
من پروژه ام در مورد شبکه های ادهاک و تشریح جزئیات معماری این شیکه ها....
اگه مطلبی داری لطف کن و به ایمیلم بفرست....iman_etehady88@yahoo.com

ممنون میشم.

----------


## fatemeh91

با سلام 
من یه سری کتاب و مقاله ژورنال( اگه به زبان فارسی باشه که عالی میشه )در رابطه با پروتکل های مسیریابی شبکه های حسگر بی سیم می خواستم خیلی بهشون نیاز دارم ممنون میشم کمکم کنید و به ایمیلم بفرستید feskandari@rocketmail.com

----------


## sapina

سلام .در خصوص این تاپیک باید بگ که اطلاعات بسیار مفیدی در این پایگاه زیر موجوده . شما میتونید به راحتی ثبت نام کنید و از خدماتش بطور رایگان استفاده کنید . منم تازه این اطلاعیه رو دیدم:

 اولین انجمن شبکه حسگر بی سیم ایران آغاز به کار کرد . لطفا برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر به ادرس زیر مراجعه کنید.

www.forum.wsnlab.ir

انجمن شبکه حسگر بی سیم

----------


## sapina

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> میخواستم اگه ممکنه منم راهنمایی کنید 
> چون منم تازه میخوام با  شبیه ساز j-sim کار کنم تا 
> شبکه های های شبیه سازی شدمو رو اینم امتحان کنم.
> ممنون میشم من رو هم از تجربیات خودت بی بهره نکنید.


سلام من با jsim کار میکنم .روش نصب، کار و تعاریف مختلفی که در این شبیه ساز مورد نیاز است رو داخل انجمن شبکه حسگر بی سیم قرار داده ام . لطفاً ملاحظه کنید :

www.forum.wsnlab.ir

----------


## sapina

سلام دوست عزیز میتونم درخواست کنم در بخش کار با این شبیه ساز ها در انجمن ما فعالیت کنید ؟

www.forum.wsnlab.ir

----------


## sapina

برای آشنایی بیشتر با شبکه های حسگر بی سیم به انجمن تخصصی شبکه حسگر بی سیم به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید:
www.forum.wsnlab.ir

----------


## 757575

سلام ایمیلم من برای منم این کتابو بفرستید moam.zamani@yahoo.com

----------


## mikham barnamenevis sham

salam mishe khahesh konam ketabae fogholadaton dar morede wsn ro barae man ham email konin 
mis_arg2003@yahoo.com
ba tashakor

----------


## manvaputra

اون پستی که توش گفتم کتاب دارم بر میگرده به 4 سال پیش! الان دیگه خودمم ندارم کتاب ها رو .. هر چند بعد گذشت این همه سال اون کتای ها هم قدیمی به حساب میان

----------

